# First Manitoba Fishing Trip



## Pike Finder (Feb 16, 2010)

So EXCITED!!!

After years of fishing the lakes in Minneasota, we are finally gonna go on a "trip of a lifetime".

We are going to Cobham River Lodge. Has anyone heard of this place or even better have you been there. Here is the webpage:
www.cobham-river-lodge.com

25lb pike here I come!


----------

